# More problems! Does it ever end?



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok well this is going to be TMI and I am sorry but I really need advice on this one. As you may already know I have been taking a lot of calcium for my low calcium post TT. I just went to my ENDO Mon. and he decreased my calcium 600mg 8 tabs a day to 4 tabs a day. I have ben constipated all along only going a very small amount every am. The problem is starting Mon evening I was having stomach cramping and a strong urge to go but would just have some mucus. I did manage to have some very soft stool also. Last night I was up most of the night on the toilet with a very strong urge and lots of mucus. After lots of straining and siting there for bout 10 min. I would have some soft stool. By early am when I would wipe the mucus there was blood in it. Now I am really freaking out. The blood is in the mucus and not the BM so I am thinking it's from all the straining. I will call the Dr. but wanted to see if any of yo9u had this same problem and if so what did you do about it. Thanks! :sad0049:


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Prune juice! And metamucil if you like


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Ok well this is going to be TMI and I am sorry but I really need advice on this one. As you may already know I have been taking a lot of calcium for my low calcium post TT. I just went to my ENDO Mon. and he decreased my calcium 600mg 8 tabs a day to 4 tabs a day. I have ben constipated all along only going a very small amount every am. The problem is starting Mon evening I was having stomach cramping and a strong urge to go but would just have some mucus. I did manage to have some very soft stool also. Last night I was up most of the night on the toilet with a very strong urge and lots of mucus. After lots of straining and siting there for bout 10 min. I would have some soft stool. By early am when I would wipe the mucus there was blood in it. Now I am really freaking out. The blood is in the mucus and not the BM so I am thinking it's from all the straining. I will call the Dr. but wanted to see if any of yo9u had this same problem and if so what did you do about it. Thanks! :sad0049:





SuzieSocialWorker said:


> Prune juice! And metamucil if you like


When you are impacted like that, ingesting things to encourage movement is counter productive as is causes more cramping and pain. You have to work from the other end; sad to say. I strongly encourage you to do an enema. You may have to do it more than once. If not successful, you will have to go to ER for manual assistance.Then, when you recover and it will take a while for the pain and inflammation to go away, avoid all starches; especially rice and simple carbs like bread and stuff.

Ramp up the water.

I am so so sorry for this.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Water, water, water! And call your doctor to report what's going on, just in case.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

OK just got a call back from Dr office. He said he isn't so sure it's from the Calcium but to go ahead and stop taking it. If I start to feel any tingling or numbness to go back on it right away. Andros I did have a lot of BM over the past 2 days but it was all very soft and took a lot of straining. Each time it would start with a lot of mucus and sometimes thats all I would do. I know I was constipated and I know Calcium can do that. Heck I was taking 4800mg a day!!! plus 6400 IU of vit D3! I was just getting really concerned because it felt like my intestines were actually hurting and the blood in the mucus this morning. I do feel somewhat better. Seems to be clearing up. Guess I will try not taking the Calcium. Hope I don't need it. Hope those parathyroids woke up!! lol Wish me luck!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm still taking 6 calcium pills a day and have been ok with the prune juice if I keep it up, but ever since the hospital I have kept this regimen up. They were ready to go the other way and I basically took everything possible to get things moving lol  I feel it's more hypothyroidism than anything


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed on the prune juice...or straight prunes.

And don't be afraid to use a stool softener if you have too.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Miralax powder works for me when the hypo constipation kicks in (it also softens things up, too).


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well one day without any calcium and im kind of nervous about it. I kind of think I feel some tingling in my fingers but maybe just my imagination. I decided to go back on the calcium 600 mg 4 tabs a day. I bought some prune juice which I will take every am and some Colace which I will take ever pm. Hopefully this keeps things moving. I also have some exlax in case it don't. I would rather work on the stomach cramps and constipation than be back in the hospital with a low calcium. It's only been 2 weeks since my TT. I am due for a calcium check on Mon. I just need to try and keep things moving! :hugs:


----------



## Endocrine_Surgeon (Oct 31, 2013)

jackpot13,

Regarding the blood: it is very common to develop enlarged hemorrhoids or an anal fissure if you have prolonged constipation and are straining. Hemorrhoids are usually painless, and give a few drops of blood on the toilet paper or in the toilet. Anal fissures are very painful, don't bleed much but you may see some streaking when you wipe.

The key is: NO STRAINING! Do not sit on the toilet for 10 minutes, ever! I know it is tempting when you are constipated, but it will make the hemorrhoids worse. The best way to get yourself regular is to take a stool-bulkening agent every day. I recommend Citrucel. Take one scoop in a glass of water twice a day. You have to stick with it, but it works. It will bulken up the stool and make it easier to pass. Taking Colace (a stool softener) can make the stool mushy, which isn't good either. You can use it, just be aware that it may change the consistency of the stool, but not in a good way. If you really need to go, you can take a stimulant like senna (ex-lax) but you don't want to become dependent on stimulants.

Citrucel is the way to go.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Endocrine_Surgeon, Thanks for your reply. Your right about the Colace. I didn't take any for that reason. After I thought about it part of the problem is that my stool is already very soft so it's hard to push out. I will get some Citrucel and see how that goes, drink some prune juice maybe and only use the ex-lax if necessary. Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Up date on stomach problems. It's been over 2 weeks now since I started with the stomach cramps and blood tinged mucus. It has gotten worse every day to the point that now I didn't go to work today. The last day I worked was Tues and by the time I got home I was so miserable I went to bed and have been there pretty much since. My stomach feels prickly, gnawing and my abdomen feels campy and bowels actually feel tender. I found out that there is a thing called acid rebound from taking a lot of calcium. Calcium carbonate reduces acid in the stomach and sometimes it can rebound and make even more acid which will end up hurting the lining of the stomach. I am thinking maybe this is what has happened to me. I took one calcium on Tues around noon and have not had any since. So far I actually feel somewhat better. Been laying around a lot and drinking lots of water and eating little. Crackers, rice trying to eat lite. Been drinking milk though to give me some calcium since I quit taking it. So far so good. It has been one month since my TT and boy have I been going through the wringer! Hope everyone had a great new years and the year ahead is nothing but goodness for all!! :hugs:


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Geez I hope you have called your doctor? That sounds terrible! FYI in the hospital they had me drink soy milk since it has more calcium than dairy, but actually almond milk has even more and tastes even better  I hope you're healing!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Suzie, First of all my Dr. is in Europe and I get no where calling that office so I talked to a pharmacist about the calcium. He's the one that told me about the acid rebound. I had my labs done almost 2 weeks ago and my Calcium was 9.5 and my PTH was 20. I think things are up and running in the parathyroid department. I had abut 8 bowel movements yesterday so I think I am cleaned out pretty good!! lol My stomach feels a lot better. Just a little sore. Hopefully I am on the upswing. Thanks for your response! :hugs:


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh wow that's great news! I just feel so bad that your doctor hasn't been there for you, that's awful to go through but I'm glad you're getting better


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Suzie, it's pretty bad when we cheer each other on for going poop!! lol I worked tonight and I can honestly say I felt better than I have in a very long time. I think the Levo is kicking in a little. I was also constantly nauseated since my surg and now that I have stopped the calcium it is gone to! Things are looking up! hugs4Hope things are going well with you and everyone on these forums.


----------

